# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Преподаватель в Брянск

## Gestiya

Галина Кузнецова: 

У меня  проблема с преподавателями в г. Брянске. 
Тема семинара  "Работа дискотеки по музыкальному оформлению мероприятий учреждений культуры". 
Слушатели - ведущие и организаторы дискотек из культурно-досуговых учреждений  Брянской области. Время проведения - начало марта.  
Надеюсь, что Вы отзоветесь.  
Оплата - дорога+проживание+гонорар. Ответ поскорее. 
Если у Вас лично не получается, помогите найти достойного преподавателя. 

Gestiya = kuznecovagali519@yandex.ru[/email] 
= Брянский областной учебный центр культуры и искусства (повышение квалификации) специалистов культуры и искусства? 
Skype:  gestiya_32

----------


## marinatcu

У меня подруга из Брянска как раз ищет работу или подработку. Тема конечно старая, но вдруг ещё требуются люди?

----------

